# Bathroom Passion!!! Eat your heart out!!



## VaughnA (Jan 21, 2004)

My wife who is an artist and does faux painting and murals decided to redo my bathroom for me. She got her idea from the park tool toilet paper holder I got as a gift from my brother a year ago. As you can see she decided on a nice little theme. Some of the stuff includes.

World Champion Stripes around the Room.
Road Bar Towel Rack
Flat Bar with stem for Wash Rag Rack in shower. 
Stem to Hold Hand Towel Ring.
CSC Colored Cabinets (I'm a CSC fan) with Quick Release Handles
TDF Yellow Molding.
New Flooring.
Custom Knobby Mirror
Knobby Tracks Shower Curtain.
Gears on Curtain Rod & Shaving Mirror.
Chain Trim on Cabinets and Garbage Can.
Suspension Fork holder for Spare TP.
World Champ Colored Magazine Rack.
Shelf for Bike Sculpture.
Bike Saddle Robe Hook. 
Ritchey Grips for Faucet Handles. 
Misc Miniature Bikes around the Room
Eddy Merckx Light Switch Cover
Dimmable "Mood Lighting"

I'm sure I missed some of the other stuff She did for the room. She is also a cyclist and really got into the ideas for the room. She says it makes her feel better than any gift she has given me. I agree! 

I LOVE MY WIFE! Eat your hearts out!!


----------



## VaughnA (Jan 21, 2004)

*A few more photos*

A few more shots of my "Throne Room"


----------



## BelaySlave (Aug 4, 2004)

Now that kicks ass!!!


----------



## mtnbkr0101 (Jul 27, 2005)

That Is Great!


----------



## TeleMang (May 22, 2006)

Nice bathroom! And as an aside, this is the only time this thread title should ever be used. :thumbsup:


----------



## CanOnlyRide (Oct 27, 2005)

omg! haha thats pretty awesome! your wife is cool as hell


----------



## Guest (Jan 2, 2007)

Just looking at that makes me have to take a sh!t...

bm


----------



## Jim Beam (Dec 22, 2003)

*Cool!*

Do you have bicycle pajamas too?


----------



## Judd97 (Jun 6, 2005)

Wow, your wife is pretty cool! You said she is a cyclist; she must be pretty hardcore to enjoy a bathroom like that like the rest of us would. Lucky fella you are! 

My favorite, I think, is the shower curtain. Brilliant!


----------



## Unwritten (Oct 6, 2006)

That's brilliant. Very well done! :thumbsup: 

How long did the make-over take? Did she do it all herself?


----------



## Guest (Jan 2, 2007)

that title scared me a little, but that's a nice bathroom. I might copy your idea with the mirror. I have a spare bontrager because of the defect on my xcal.


----------



## BBW (Feb 25, 2004)

*really cool!*

Very creative:thumbsup:


----------



## amor587 (Dec 9, 2004)

nice Job! Thanks for sharing the photos.:thumbsup:


----------



## bigd_evoIX (Nov 21, 2006)

WOW! That is cool!! Really nice work.


----------



## Ro.nin (Jun 3, 2005)

*Probably one of the best passion posts I've seen. Ever.
*
Fvck I'm jealous.


----------



## VaughnA (Jan 21, 2004)

Thanks for the compliments. She did it completely herself over about a 2 week period. The mirror is a 28inch diameter circular from lowes. She used foam pipe insulation to fill out a 29er tire around it. She cut the back bead off to get it on there and attached it with silicone glue. 

She's a keeper!!


----------



## AndrewTO (Mar 30, 2005)

OH MAN!!!!!!!!! That's AWESOME!!!!!!!!!!!!! (insert worship smiley here)

So, Vaughn, she got a _sister_?


----------



## VaughnA (Jan 21, 2004)

AndrewTO said:


> OH MAN!!!!!!!!! That's AWESOME!!!!!!!!!!!!! (insert worship smiley here)
> 
> So, Vaughn, she got a _sister_?


Yes but her sister isn't as artistic. And her husband rides a harley, not a Lemond. :eekster:


----------



## chuky (Apr 3, 2005)

you can buy a mirror with a tire on it from Ikea, if you don't want to make your own.


----------



## AndrewTO (Mar 30, 2005)

VaughnA said:


> Yes but her sister isn't as artistic. And her husband rides a harley, not a Lemond. :eekster:


Damn, THAT NY resolution is starting off rough this year. :madman:

:lol:


----------



## ZoSoSwiM (Dec 2, 2005)

That is perhaps the coolest thing I've seen in a while. Great idea really! I've seen themed bathrooms but never that nice!


----------



## Tracerboy (Oct 13, 2002)

First off, I have to say that your bathroom is the absolute bikin'-pimp bathroom I have ever seen! :thumbsup: 
Second, I think you are so lucky to have a wife who acknowledges your love for the sport in such an artistic and supportive way. I can't tell you how many girlfrinds I have had over the years that thought my love of the sport was silly :skep: 
plop away good-buddy


----------



## *rt* (Jan 15, 2004)

VaughnA said:


> A few more shots of my "Throne Room"


that's fantastic! you're wife has a great sense of humor. 

rt


----------



## lidarman (Jan 12, 2004)

*rt* said:


> that's fantastic! you're wife has a great sense of humor.
> 
> rt


LOL....

I think it's cool Vaughn.....be cool to visit and see,.....

My wife and I will be remodeling our bathroom soon. However, we are choosing something less "dramatic and themeatic"

PS I don't get the zebra towels?


----------



## EscourtU (Aug 15, 2006)

Nice job. Them handlebars in the shower are fair game for some extra curricular activities.


----------



## Christine (Feb 11, 2004)

Fan-effin'-_tastic!!! _

LOVE the towelhandlebars; the cog shaving mirror; grips on the faucet! and where did she find all those minibikes??

Expressive yet tasteful. The tread marks on the shower curtain are also clever.


----------



## 006_007 (Jan 12, 2004)

chuky said:


> you can buy a mirror with a tire on it from Ikea, if you don't want to make your own.


Not in a 28" diameter you cant. 20-24" tops. Plus hand made is where it is at.....


----------



## rockyuphill (Nov 28, 2004)

lidarman said:


> PS I don't get the zebra towels?


I'm guessing that's a Gary Fisher reference...


----------



## Colonel Flagg (Jan 7, 2006)

It would truely be an honor to take a duke in the john.


----------



## jd3 (Nov 17, 2005)

*Super Mario*



rockyuphill said:


> I'm guessing that's a Gary Fisher reference...


12345


----------



## Tracerboy (Oct 13, 2002)

2 different locations for teepee, that's what I like to see...that way people won't get stranded!


----------



## clarkgriswald (Dec 19, 2003)

*Daaang*

that is one bitcYin bathroom.


----------



## VaughnA (Jan 21, 2004)

jd3 said:


> 12345


We have a winner!!! Mario!!


----------



## m-m (Dec 14, 2006)

whoa, that's cool.


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

I'm jealous of most of that stuff... AWESOME!!!!


----------



## iron1 (Sep 23, 2006)

Lucky


----------



## LyNx (Oct 26, 2004)

*Absolutely Freakin Awesome*

:thumbsup: Man that is so freakin' awesome I can't properly express it. You've got one hell of a cool wife, hold on dearly to her and watch for guys who want to "come visit and ride"  Such a creative idea.


----------



## crisillo (Jul 3, 2004)

Amazing!

That is one of the most briiliant "theme decorations" I have seen.

Congrats! :thumbsup:


----------



## Bawitdaba (Sep 9, 2005)

That is great! I'm building a bathroom in my new garage addition (30X32 with full upstairs) and that is just the style I need...


----------



## Jell-O (Dec 11, 2006)

Wow, that's a great idea. My wife would never let me. Now you can proclaim to be the World Champion Pooper


----------



## MTP (Mar 31, 2004)

Wow, very creative and cool! My wife is our design specialist in our house and I'm not sure she'd go for that, but I would love it. Maybe my garage? Hats off to your wife for a great job.


----------



## eebowler (May 22, 2006)

I love the QR cupboard door knobs and the shower curtain!


----------



## bmxoldschool (Nov 12, 2004)

wow......that is so freaking cool.....can you send your wife over to do mine old school style???


----------



## Call_me_Clyde (Oct 27, 2004)

*Excellent*

Your wife's creativity is wonderful. Aside from that, the fact that she cares enough about your mutual interest to do this takes the cake. You have every right to gloat.

Bob


----------



## 29Colossus (Jun 4, 2006)

VaughnA said:


> A few more shots of my "Throne Room"


What a great bathroom!

This picture, although, is troubling to me. Maybe it is the direction the seat is pointing, or the room the seat is in.... or maybe it is the combination of the two.

Either way.... oddly unsettling...


----------



## unit (Nov 24, 2005)

*very nice...*

I must say, the post "Bathroom Passion" had me wondering. I won't tell you the first image I had in my mind.


----------



## fourtyounce (May 2, 2006)

Shocks...pegs...LUCKYYY


----------



## lug_junkie (Jul 20, 2005)

This is something I would have expected from MellowYellow. I love cycling and all, but I can't condone this. What are you world champion of anyhow? Biggest? Smelliest? Longest?


----------



## Mellow Yellow (Sep 5, 2003)

*Nice!!!*

I know that my girlfriend would go for this; but maybe if we buy a big enough house I can convince her to hire your wife to decorate one of the bathrooms!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## Mellow Yellow (Sep 5, 2003)

*Wtf??!!!*



lug_junkie said:


> This is something I would have expected from MellowYellow. I love cycling and all, but I can't condone this. What are you world champion of anyhow? Biggest? Smelliest? Longest?


Who are you and why are you choosing me out of everyone one else who also complimented them for the remodel?

And who the hell needs your approval? You can't condone this? WTF???

As for the championship rainbow comment please note the number of bike clothing companies that SELL jerseys with world championship rainbows. 99.9999999% of the people who wear them also have not won a championship but may just like the cyclist who won it. A note to all in Indianapolis; don't wear any superbowl shirts since YOU didn't win the Superbowl. If you do, lug junkie won't "condone" it. Jacka$$!:madmax:


----------



## [CrazyRick_11] (May 14, 2006)

wow, thats amazing.


----------



## lug_junkie (Jul 20, 2005)

Mellow Yellow said:


> Who are you and why are you choosing me out of everyone one else who also complimented them for the remodel?
> 
> And who the hell needs your approval? You can't condone this? WTF???
> 
> As for the championship rainbow comment please note the number of bike clothing companies that SELL jerseys with world championship rainbows. 99.9999999% of the people who wear them also have not won a championship but may just like the cyclist who won it. A note to all in Indianapolis; don't wear any superbowl shirts since YOU didn't win the Superbowl. If you do, lug junkie won't "condone" it. Jacka$$!:madmax:


I miss you Gregg. And I got your goat.

Love,

Case


----------



## Hvyjet (Nov 15, 2006)

Chin up bar above the dumper is a sweet idea!!:thumbsup: Just kidding. It's nice to see creativity like that.


----------



## Mellow Yellow (Sep 5, 2003)

*Oh god, it's you!!!*



lug_junkie said:


> I miss you Gregg. And I got your goat.
> 
> Love,
> 
> Case


What's up, "El Diablo Rojo"!!!???:madmax:


----------



## michigantammy (Jan 14, 2004)

*Wow!*



VaughnA said:


> A few more shots of my "Throne Room"


Your wife is an awesome artist. I've never thought that one can decorate the bathroom with that much bike motif as the way she does, and she did it well, too.

Thanks for sharing!

BTW, I got at least one thing (bike related) in my bathroom to show my passion


----------



## jeepmtnbiker (Aug 16, 2006)

man and to think I was proud of my park TP holder....


----------



## Fusion (Jan 28, 2004)

Thats a very creative way to decorate a bathroom, you wife is pretty damned cool in my book.


----------



## MiffedMax (Aug 7, 2006)

Yeah, but it's so........ clean.
Where's the razor stubble in the sink and the hair balls on the floor and the mildew in the tub???????
You must have a wife or somethin'  

Serious dude - that is one AWESOME job - kudos to your honey.


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

She's a keeper!!:thumbsup:


----------



## phoeneous (Mar 7, 2005)

Quite possibly one of the gayest things I have ever seen. And yet I would do it if my wife would let me.


----------



## austin_bike (Apr 2, 2005)

EscourtU said:


> Nice job. Them handlebars in the shower are fair game for some extra curricular activities.


That was my first thought.


----------



## nico2me (Feb 9, 2007)

SWEET ! I'm jealous now.


----------



## trailadvent (Jun 29, 2004)

Very cool dude awesome work, you got it bad huh 

I like this zone now I know why people call Manitou - Manipoo










Awesome:thumbsup:


----------



## VaughnA (Jan 21, 2004)

Damn! You guys can bring a thread back from the dead. And for those of you looking for hair in the sink and mud in the shower, a year later it has it. I'm still loving the bathroom and my wife.


----------



## Casual Observer (Jan 12, 2004)

VaughnA said:


> Damn! You guys can bring a thread back from the dead. And for those of you looking for hair in the sink and mud in the shower, a year later it has it. I'm still loving the bathroom and my wife.


This is the first I've seen this, but a bit of advice? Be sure to tell her you love her EVERY day. She's definitely a keeper.


----------



## jeepcj258 (Apr 23, 2004)

That is great


----------

